# Uber Sixth Star Award



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Every day across the nation, Uber partner drivers like you work hard to seamlessly and efficiently move people around their cities. We are grateful for and inspired by partners who go above and beyond in the service they provide.

Today, we are excited to honor incredible drivers across the nation with our "Sixth Star Award" program together with American Express. Each week, we will award one partner with an Uber gift package including a*$1,000 dollar gift card* from American Express. To kick off the program, we are proud to recognize three partners who truly embody the Uber spirit and have left lasting impressions on their passengers.

*Every driver in the U.S. is eligible to win.* In selecting winners, we look for "above-and-beyond" feedback from riders and a track record of excellence on the Uber system. We appreciate the exceptional service you provide to your riders, and we're excited to share this Award with you. We'll notify you if you're selected for the Sixth Star Award in your city!


_"I am currently healing from an amputation surgery and use a walker to get around. Edith picked me up, and I told her I had two stops to make, including a supermarket. After she dropped me off at the supermarket, I was in the store and heard someone calling my name behind me. There was Edith with a shopping cart. I just couldn't believe it! She went with me throughout the store, helped me check out and even carried all my groceries inside when we got back to my house. Now who does that? Edith does. She is a WONDERFUL person, not just a driver!"_ - Robert, Atlanta


_"Around 12:30 am, I found myself impaired and decided that it would not be a good idea to drive home. I requested an UberSUV. I can't tell you how courteous, conscientious, responsible, and professional Billy was. I asked if we could return to my car to retrieve my house keys. Billy noticed that my car was not parked legally and graciously asked if I would be okay with him moving it about 50 feet forward so I wouldn't get a ticket overnight. He also noticed that I had valuables sitting out in the open on my seat and brought them to me. He even offered to stop and buy me water in case I was thirsty!

I have been chauffeured by first class corporations around the country, and this gentleman stood out above the rest to exceed my expectations as a professional chauffeur that valued his client's safety throughout the trip home."_ - Sal, Milwaukee


_"I recently used your service to get to LAX for a flight to Philadelphia. Because I was moving cross country, I had too much to bring with me on the flight and had to stop to ship items on the way. Mikhayel made several trips to the car carrying my belongings. I found out as I shipped the stuff that it weighed 300 lbs, which meant Mikhayel had taken 300 lbs plus two suitcases plus some more stuff in three carry-ons that I was planning on consolidating at LAX.

Finally, we made it to LAX and curbside check in was closed. Mikhayel stayed there while I found a cart, and he helped me load it. I found out that there was 10 minutes until they closed my flight; I had no time to consolidate my carry-on bags as planned. I took a giant leap of faith and begged Mikhayel to mail me two of the bags the next day and gave him money to do so. I had no idea if there was anything valuable in them or if he would actually send them. When I got to my mother's I fell asleep for 24 hours, and when I woke up there was a text message from him with a picture of the package and the tracking number. Less than a week later my package came.

I only wish that you could move Mikhayel to Philadelphia. He represented your company above and beyond. He knew that I could not give him repeat business as I was moving, yet still treated me like a VIP. He deserves a billboard on Sunset Blvd."_ - David, Philadelphia


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Guess I will never win this prestigious award as I ain't shopping for groceries or schlepping baggage for $6 fares. **** U Uber.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I love the SUV offering to stop and buy water.... why was chilled water not on board already?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> Guess I will never win this prestigious award as I ain't shopping for groceries or schlepping baggage for $6 fares. **** U Uber.


So Uber offers you a way to potentially be rewarded for differentiating yourself in an industry with low entry standards and your response is "**** you?" You don't even want to work for a living, jeez.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Something peculiar about the three rider feedback testimonials:
They all seem to be written by the same person!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> found out that there was 10 minutes until they closed my flight; I had no time to consolidate my carry-on bags as planned.


What kinda nonsense is this?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> You don't even want to work for a living, jeez.


He is working for a living. He is just not making a living at it.


Sean O'Gorman said:


> So Uber offers you a way to potentially be rewarded for differentiating yourself in an industry with low entry standards and your response is "**** you?"


Potentially rewarded? How about a decent rate that allows drivers to make more than poverty level wages? @Sean O'Gorman Driving part-time, you get to cherry pick the busier hours, and make better per/hour earnings as a result. Why don't you see the reasons the drivers are beginning to resent driving for Uber. They didn't sign up thinking I'm just not gonna give an eff!


----------



## UberNewYorkCity (Sep 4, 2014)

I love this lil part at the end ! Read the small print


----------



## UberNewYorkCity (Sep 4, 2014)

I can believe most of the stories , I've helped a fee ppl out of way to feel better about our service. Sometimes I tell them I have a 4 hour limit with me in case they want to keep me longer . They never knew they can a driver . So I always mention it . The good prospects. Looking to run errands or have an event . 9 of 10 The clients keeps the meter running . Those have been my best gigs. With an extra tip .

Just beware what you can and cannot not do In he city you live in . Here in New York we cant go into a persons apt and bring luggage inside. Against Taxi Limo rules , we can slip and fall and the driver won't be covered under the insurance or even worst the client can say we damaged something I'm the household . 

Remember , there may be times where we extend a hand of use of knowledge and help a client . But there boundaries . Stay safe and keep your nose clean .


----------



## UberNewYorkCity (Sep 4, 2014)

This is a great way the incentivize drivers but this Should have been established this a long time ago .


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

david ploofe yes we can jag


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Something peculiar about the three rider feedback testimonials:
> They all seem to be written by the same person!


All driving black cars also.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

It's not about having a bad attitude or negative personality. It's the FACT that many UberX drivers believe that instead of rewarding ONE driver weekly, Uber should reward ALL drivers daily by bringing the rates back up to FIVE STAR!

Smart UberX drivers won't be encouraged to go EVEN FURTHER than they have been going (most started out doing all of these things but quickly learned it was not a financially smart decision in the long run - and some of these would be considered a LIABILITY) for the chance at $1000 week. 

This is nothing more than a poor attempt to boost morale but ends up coming across like playing the lottery. Check out the cities where they play the lottery, get checks cashed before payday and sell their personal items at pawn shops. 

I'll pass. Best of luck to those who choose to go for it. Let us know how it ends up. 

I'll be over here buying a lottery ticket. Let's see who hits the $1000 first.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I love the SUV offering to stop and buy water.... why was chilled water not on board already?


Sparkling Evian can only be consumed chilled.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> So Uber offers you a way to potentially be rewarded for differentiating yourself in an industry with low entry standards and your response is "**** you?"


Yeah. **** U Uber.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

And **** Uber and their lame PR feel good bullshit with professional posed pics and stories concocted by their marketing people telling me to get 1K I should follow people around in a grocery store, ship their packages and email them confirmations and in general be the pax executive assistant.

I'm supposed to do this for the intoxicated fat guy in my back seat or for the ***** that keeps me waiting while she puts on lipstick? Not ever going to happen.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> stories concocted by their marketing people


Can you go back and highlight please?
I don't believe that these Riders and their testimonials are real!
Here is a story from Milwaukee. Notice that neither the Driver nor the Rider actually appeared for this TV news fluff piece!

http://fox6now.com/2014/10/01/milwa...ion-to-receive-award-for-exceptional-service/


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

'_Around 12:30 am, I found myself impaired...'_

_'There was Edith with a shopping cart. I just couldn't believe it!'_

'_I took a giant leap of faith and begged Mikhayel to mail me two of the bags the next day...'_

Nobody, repeat NOBODY speaks in real life like this. These testimonials were written by someone and it ain't 'Robert', 'Sal' or 'David'.


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

That ray of sunshit is really peeping through on this one.Wait till uber presents an award to the Mothman wearing raybans....


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

This is just marketing bullshit 

Two of these stories have been recycled from some previous promo 

One $1000 card to 1 driver out of the thousands that drive for uber huh

I doubt these lazy ******bags actually go through all the thousands of driver comments and select the most deserving

pay your drivers bbetter you tacky losers


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Does anyone else doubt whether Uber is actually paying the $1000? I think American Express is probably funding this cheap as* contest.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

The guy in the second pic looks like Tony Soprano's personal driver and the guy in the third pic looks like a Russian mob enforcer.

Does Uber have partnerships with global Mafias now?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Does anyone else doubt whether Uber is actually paying the $1000? I think American Express is probably funding this cheap as* contest.


 Lol you're probably right. That 1000 is essentially advertising money Amex put up to be cross-promoted. Probably way less than what they would pay for promotion otherwise.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> '_Around 12:30 am, I found myself impaired...'_
> 
> _'There was Edith with a shopping cart. I just couldn't believe it!'_
> 
> ...


What an obvious transparent scam. I blow chunk on all of them. Preposterous PR bullshit of the highest order.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

this just pisses me off about that ***** who cried the WHOLE RIDE and I so nicely sat and let her charge her phone so that she could have a friend pick her up because she realized she lost her keys after we dropped off the friends whose hilarious asshole behavior made her cry in the first place!!! what she couldn't write a paragraph with mildly clever prose making me look like Mother Theresa??


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I call bullshit on these stories !!


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> Guess I will never win this prestigious award as I ain't shopping for groceries or schlepping baggage for $6 fares. **** U Uber.


bwhahahahahaaa serious laughed like crazy when i read this


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

I just do what's right. I am not trying to impress anybody but me.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll pick up a friend and tell them to write a story for Uber and we will split the cash...

I was in the backseat and blacked out. The Uber driver pulled over and started CPR on me until the ambulance arrived. I would be dead if it was not for the quick action of the Uber driver. The driver still would not take a tip. The nice driver brought me flowers and cold water when I was in the hospital. Even gave me a free ride home !


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I'll pick up a friend and tell them to write a story for Uber and we will split the cash...
> 
> I was in the backseat and blacked out. The Uber driver pulled over and started CPR on me until the ambulance arrived. I would be dead if it was not for the quick action of the Uber driver. The driver still would not take a tip. The nice driver brought me flowers and cold water when I was in the hospital. Even gave me a free ride home !


no you have to give them the Travis special. I was passed out in the backseat. When I awoke my pants were down to my ankles and my ass was sore.


----------



## NEWUBER (Sep 5, 2014)

I have been asked to wait 10min outside Whole Foods and finally stayed outside for more than 50min. No tip. WTF!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

NEWUBER said:


> I have been asked to wait 10min outside Whole Foods and finally stayed outside for more than 50min. No tip. WTF!


Never....ever.....ever.....wait outside a store for someone to shop. A quick convenience store? Perhaps for a minute or two. A grocery or department store? Never. If you are uncomfortable with saying no.....just tell them you have to leave if they are not out in 10 minutes. Just take your low raring and move on.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Last month a pax abandoned her baby in the backseat 

I make poverty wages driving for uber but I still decided to raise her as my own 

I'm a struggling single dad now. Where's my sixth star award Uber? 

Guess the pax hasn't rated me yet.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Last month a pax abandoned her baby in the backseat
> 
> I make poverty wages driving for uber but I still decided to raise her as my own
> 
> ...


What an uber team player !!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

D


pengduck said:


> no you have to give them the Travis special. I was passed out in the backseat. When I awoke my pants were down to my ankles and my ass was sore.


...but I felt strangely liberated... a bit dirty even... thats when I decided to sign up with uber..


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

I was perusing Travis K.'s Twitter stream this morning, and found this tweet he retweeted from fellow CA entrepreneur Jason Calacanis:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740285231924535296
I didn't realize the Sixth Star thing was still going. I did a search and most recent thing I could find in Uber press room was local competition of bests drivers in Hong Kong, with winners announced in March. Does anyone know for sure if this is still a thing in the U.S.?

https://newsroom.uber.com/hong-kong/sixthstar/

P.S. If you've never read about the original winners, it's a wonderful nostalgic trip back to 2014, when the driver base rates were better and the service full of much more optimism than today.

*Mikyahel From Los Angeles*
Mikyahel is a driver-partner in Los Angeles who has been driving since 2013. He was the first West Coast partner to be awarded the Sixth Star in September after he helped his rider, David, move and ship over 300lbs of his belongings across the country.After stopping to ship David's things, they arrived at the airport only to find that check-in had closed and David couldn't bring his remaining possessions on the flight.

_"I took a giant leap of faith and begged Mikhayel to mail me two of the bags the next day and gave him money to do so," David said. "I had no idea if there was anything valuable in them or if he would actually send them." 24 hours after arriving, David awoke to a text message from Mikayel with a picture of the package and the tracking number. Less than a week later, the package came._

"I only wish that you could move Mikhayel to Philadelphia," rider said. "He knew that I could not give him repeat business as I was moving, yet still treated me like a VIP."

https://newsroom.uber.com/meet-all-of-the-sixth-star-award-winners/


----------

